# emerge -pv dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman

## Farnelius

Liebe Helferinnen und Helfer,

könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen folgende Blockade zu beseitigen?

 *Quote:*   

> euklid@archimedes ~ $ emerge -pv dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Würde mich sehr freuen. Wisst ihr, ob man mit diesem Packet ngerman.sty gleichzeitig installiert hat?

Vielen Dank.

Herzlichst

Steven

----------

## Max Steel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in b
> 
> ...

 

So wie sich das liest sollte es reichen cryptsetup zu deinstallieren (emerge -C <paket>)

Und ganz wichtig deine Worldfile nicht mit Sachen "belästigen" die per Abhängigkeiten dazumüssen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by
> 
> ...

 

Also wenn du etwas remergen (reinstallieren) musst den Schalter -1 noch dazugeben. (-1 == --oneshot == Nicht in World-file eintragen)

Das sieht dann z.B. so aus. emerge -a1 <paket>

Also einmal die worldfile ausmisten (/usr/lib/portage/world) und die Einträge für sys-fs/e2fsprogs und sys-apps/util-linux entfernen ^^

PS:

Wenn du Hilfe bei solchen Blocks brauchst hilft es meistens die Darstellung als Baum zu verwenden: emerge -avuDN --tree (-t) @world

(Das @ brauchst du bei >portage-2.2)

----------

## Farnelius

Wo befindet sich das file, welches ich ausmisten soll.

Ich finde es nicht unter /usr/lib/portage/world.

Was soll ich tun?

----------

## Hollowman

Das world File liegt unter /var/lib/portage/ .

Sebastian

----------

## Farnelius

Ich kann die world file nicht ausmisten, da die entsprechenden Zeilen nicht eingetragen sind.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-arch/unzip
> 
> app-arch/zip
> ...

 

Keine Ahnung was ich tun soll?

----------

## Farnelius

Kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass ich noch KDE 3.5.10 habe und zur Zeit alles andere nur noch für KDE 4.x.x verfügbar ist?

----------

